# Pheasant Feeder/DEER!



## rap

i'm trying to brainstorm ways of keeping deer out of barrel pheasant feeders.. anyone have any effective methods?


----------



## Booster

Rat poisoning. I find this very effective for cats in my garbage why not for deer?


----------



## curty

Are you serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope your the one who shoots that sick deer and eats it! :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter

Since deer don't like human scent you could go to a local barber shop and get some hair and put it in a circle about 10ft away from the feeders. That might work.


----------



## Booster

yeah curty I am serious :withstupid: Why on earth would I do that. Anyway, I have heard from people that if you use soap around the feeders that the dear won't come close. Use the regular soap as you would on your own body. I heard that dial works well.


----------



## strand

I would bet that deer will just grow accustomed to the scents and such and learn to ignore it if there is good food around...I would maybe just put a light double stranded twine fence around it. It should work fine for ya, that's what I did with some apple trees out at the cabin for the fall and winter months.

Good Luck.


----------



## gandergrinder

I don't know what it is called but it is the wire fence that forms rectangles. Anyway if you get it the size just big enough for a pheasant and wrap it around the feeder about a foot and a half away, then the deer can't get in but the pheasants can. I can't remember where I saw it but I've seen pictures of it.

Post this up in the conservation forum and I bet someone will know.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Strand,
In my experience you are right. It does work for a short time, but then the deer reappear. My dad and I used to do this on his younger trees at the cabin and it would work for a couple weeks and then they were back.


----------



## KEN W

gandergrinder....it's called page wire.


----------



## go4thegusto

Use the heavy cattle pannel fencing, or the smaller opening hog panels. They come 12,16,20 feet I believe. You can loop the feeder and cover the top so they can't jump in. Works great. Available at Fleet Farm, TSC etc. Won't stop the racoons though.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Do they sell that at Gander? Our new favorite store! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## rap

thanks for the suggestions.. we'll see what ends up happening..


----------



## BigDaddy

Here's an easy design for a deer-proof pheasant feeder:

Find one of those large spools used by electric cooperative companies and caulk the gaps on the middle of spool. Set the spool on its side and up on small blocks, and fill in the middle with corn or other feed. The caulk will prevent the feed from fall through the gaps on the middle part of the spool.

The feed will gradually dribble out the middle of the spool onto the ground below it. If you set up the height right, pheasants will be able to get underneath to feed. However, deer will not.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## buckseye

> I don't know what it is called but it is the wire fence that forms rectangles


It's called woven wire, make sure that a small deer head will not fit thru or it will. Then you'll have a mess.


----------

